# Breeding Age (Silver Fox Rabbits)



## Safado (Jun 15, 2009)

I picked up a trio two weeks ago. They are now about 14 weeks old, and doing great! I have seen 6 months as a good time to breed meat rabbits, but I have also seen sites saying they are able breed much earlier than that. I asked the individual, who I purchased them from (to my knowledge the only breeder of Silver Fox in Utah), and he said he was told they stop growing if you breed them too early. Is it this, or there are just more chances for problems with a young doe, or can I let them breed sooner, if they do, and just expect a smaller litter? I'll try to post some pics of the rabbits, they're a great breed.

ETA: Photo


----------



## Painted Pony (Dec 12, 2008)

Breeding before 6 months is done in commercial meat rabbit operations but those does are usually sold for meat by age 2 because they aren't producing anymore...burnt out. It's not the same as if you lose your doe because there are hundreds to replace her.

Early breeding can stunt growth. Early breeding can cause young does to not care for their litter & you lose them anyway. I have a few SF and I wouldn't risk breeding the does before they are 6 months of age. 

Think of it like a 12 year old girl giving birth (social aspect aside). She can do it but her body isn't really ready & neither is her mind. Is it worth losing the doe if a kit gets stuck in her small birth canal and she dies? Is it worth losing an entire litter and stunting her growth for no return?


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I bred my SF doe successfully at about 9 months old; this year's junior buck bred his first time successfully (kits) at 5 months old. I wouldn't breed a doe before 7 or 8 months, just my opinion.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

Depends.  What are you using them for? Show? Meat? Some of both? LOL

In my case, I breed early. If you breed them early, yep, you'll stunt their growth. BUT if you're showing and they're done on the table, or raising for meat, I go ahead. Probably closer to 7-8 months than 6 months, but on occasion someone gets bred early (sometimes on purpose, usually not!)

I think the SF have the potential to produce like NZ do, they just have not been selected for it. Mine will breed early, so I am trying to select for rabbits that meet Sr weight earlier. Easier said than done when you're also selecting for show!

Soooo, Sr weight for a doe is 10-12 pounds. I usually figure that 9ish pounds is "close enough" for mine! ;p But I figure that 8 month old does job is to make me more babies, not loaf off on the show table! ;p


----------



## Safado (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you both! Six months will be mid September, so I might get one litter from each before it gets too cold to breed them. We'll see how things are looking in a few months.


----------

